# Fastest speed on Ethernet?



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi Friends, 

Simple question:

Have any of you been able to connect the Streamer via gigabit Ethernet? And if so, what's the fastest speeds you have seen and what was your ISP provisioned speed?

Thank you.


----------



## mikeg26 (Aug 24, 2020)

Max Powers said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Simple question:
> 
> ...


p


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

mikeg26 said:


> p


?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have read other forum discussions that indicate that the TS4K is limited by a USB-2 chipset, so that wired ethernet speeds top out around 350 Mbps. Tests from my TS4K to my ChannelsDVR server seem to confirm that.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

350 Mbps limitation due to USB2 agreed. I'm getting equal or faster speeds with it's support of Wireless AC / 5 Ghz, but ethernet is always better way to go. 

I actually wished they would add 1Gbps port in future iterations, or at least a couple of additional USBC / 3.0 capable ports.


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

Here are my test results: New user, couple of quick questions? 

Generally confirms the USB2 limit. Here is the hardware I was using: USB C - what works and what doesn't


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

Limiting the usb c to usb 2.0 speeds was ridiculous.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

My assumption is that the designers planned for WiFi use, or else TiVo would be selling an "official" ethernet adapter. Besides, how much bandwidth do you really need to stream something? Isn't even a high-bitrate 4K stream under 70 Mbps? Most streaming services provide streams far smaller than that.

BTW: the official ethernet adapter for the Chromecast with GoogleTV is 10/100. That should tell you something about the expected bandwidth needed for streaming.


----------

